# Picture frame router bit set



## big dawg (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello, I'm a photographer who wishes to make my own frames. I just bought a router and table but I'm unsure what router bits I truly need to make nice decorative frames. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello Big Dawg

Welcome to the forum


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Dawg.. welcome to the forum, glad to have ya aboard..

a while back I picked up the following:

Best Sellers - Picture Frame And Mirror Bits (1/2" set)

Picture Framing - Stepped Rabbet Bits

Been very pleased with the results they produce. Just about any bit or combination of bits can be used to create a frame, varying profiles, combining profiles etc. combine to give you an almost unlimited number of looks. Add to that different kinds of wood, laminating contrasting woods for profiling is an excellent way to get that custom look. 

Scroll down to the bottom of the first link and you'll find a 6 piece set of oval frame templates. I've enjoyed working with that set. the book on the same page is not all that informative IMHO...geared more towards making mirrors than pic. frames. 

As for the mechanics involved... 3 things come to mind..

1: practice, practice, practive on getting your miters dead on!!!
2: when making cornered frames, wood needs to be cut to the "exact"
same length..
<<just being off a little on either of these and you'll end up with unwanted and
unsightly gaps. >>
3: finsih: there seems to be no end with the number of and types of finishes you can
apply.. so just read and experiment. 

Get stumped or have a question, just throw it out there... lots of very well informed folks
actively contribute to this forum... You'll get the answers ya need...good luck

bill


----------



## jetpilot (Jul 7, 2010)

big dawg said:


> Hello, I'm a photographer who wishes to make my own frames. I just bought a router and table but I'm unsure what router bits I truly need to make nice decorative frames. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


:dance3::moil: Hello BIg Dawg: Welcome to RF I've seen many designs for pic frames. I like to make a statement when I create something form wood. If you 
you do the same with your pictures, try some different combos of bits to create 
some unique patterns and then go for it. You can do whatever looks good to you. 

PS: give us some more info on the profile, and when you do get some frames made post them for others to view. With regards: jetpilot:jester: :jester::jester:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dawg


You can get all the profiles you want from MLCS and the best router table to make all your picture frames is the Horz.router table setup..it makes the job easy and quick and safe, the normal router table you will need to run the stock on it's edge not with the horz.router table setup..

MLCS Horizontal Router Table
\
Here's just some of the bits you can get at your door step with free shipping.
\
Molding Router Bits 2
MLCS Mitered Door Frame Router Bits and Kits

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds.html
===


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## joemaclaren (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Jerry I like your wisdom quotes!


----------

